# Where to buy Concentrate



## Cloud Beast King (19/3/17)

Hey Vapesters where in the Western cape can i all buy flavour concentrate from


----------



## KZOR (19/3/17)

https://valleyvapour.co.za/


----------



## Cloud Beast King (19/3/17)

Thank you


----------



## Philip (19/3/17)

Cloud Beast King said:


> Hey Vapesters where in the Western cape can i all buy flavour concentrate from


Www.billowtheohm.Co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cloud Beast King (19/3/17)

Philip said:


> Www.billowtheohm.Co.za


Thanx Philip check them out now huge variety!!! And nice and cheap tell me is there a pyhsical store u can go in and buy or only purchase online and deliver


----------

